# Burstner 820i



## Jezport

820i on Ebay

I am considering viewing this van, the price is 36K with no PX.

Any advice or opinions? Anyone seen it about?


----------



## gnscloz

looks nice to me perhaps squueze him a little more. although sayng that its good spec 
mark


----------



## time-traveller

gnscloz said:


> looks nice to me perhaps squueze him a little more. although sayng that its good spec
> mark


Why do you suggest 'sqeezing him a little more'? Don't you think £36k is a fair price then?


----------



## geraldandannie

time-traveller said:


> Why do you suggest 'sqeezing him a little more'? Don't you think £36k is a fair price then?


From the ad: _this is my own vehicle will give a good discount on a no px deal _

Mmm, looks nice  And a very good saving on a new one.

Gerald


----------



## time-traveller

geraldandannie said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suggest 'sqeezing him a little more'? Don't you think £36k is a fair price then?
> 
> 
> 
> From the ad: _this is my own vehicle will give a good discount on a no px deal _
> 
> Mmm, looks nice  And a very good saving on a new one.
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

AND a very good cash discount from his advertised price of £39,995


----------



## Vennwood

Jezport said:


> 820i on Ebay
> 
> I am considering viewing this van, the price is 36K with no PX.
> 
> Any advice or opinions? Anyone seen it about?


I've always liked the Burstner 820 and this one looks ok from the pictures.
I'm not aware of any real faults with these other than flimsy door furniture. Check to see if it has the Alde wet central heating system as some of the early ones had blown air. The Alde came with a heat exchanger - great for winter use as it keeps the habitation area warm while travelling.

In my opinion as a 2004 model then the price is at the upper end of the scale. I've seen these 2004 models going last year for just over £33K Burstner have done 2 facelifts on this model since 2004 and its a buyers market right now.
If you have a trade in then that's a whole new ball game....


----------



## gnscloz

time-traveller said:


> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice to me perhaps squueze him a little more. although sayng that its good spec
> mark
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suggest 'sqeezing him a little more'? Don't you think £36k is a fair price then?
Click to expand...

hi timetraveller. its not bad price but 5 previous owners so 6 in total does it no favours , just my opinion as was asked.


----------



## time-traveller

Vennwood said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 820i on Ebay
> 
> I am considering viewing this van, the price is 36K with no PX.
> 
> Any advice or opinions? Anyone seen it about?
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked the Burstner 820 and this one looks ok from the pictures.
> I'm not aware of any real faults with these other than flimsy door furniture. Check to see if it has the Alde wet central heating system as some of the early ones had blown air. The Alde came with a heat exchanger - great for winter use as it keeps the habitation area warm while travelling.
> 
> In my opinion as a 2004 model then the price is at the upper end of the scale. I've seen these 2004 models going last year for just over £33K Burstner have done 2 facelifts on this model since 2004 and *its a buyers market right now.*If you have a trade in then that's a whole new ball game....
Click to expand...

A buyer's market ? I thought that used sales are on fire and dealers prefer a van in part exchange rather than cash. Isn't that what Peter from Johns Cross has been saying - several times over - recently?


----------



## time-traveller

gnscloz said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice to me perhaps squueze him a little more. although sayng that its good spec
> mark
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suggest 'sqeezing him a little more'? Don't you think £36k is a fair price then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi timetraveller. its not bad price but 5 previous owners so 6 in total does it no favours , just my opinion as was asked.
Click to expand...

Perhaps that's why it's already so reasonably priced then? It's been taken into account already?

I'll bet all the Burstner 820i owners out there think it's dirt cheap !


----------



## gnscloz

time-traveller said:


> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice to me perhaps squueze him a little more. although sayng that its good spec
> mark
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suggest 'sqeezing him a little more'? Don't you think £36k is a fair price then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi timetraveller. its not bad price but 5 previous owners so 6 in total does it no favours , just my opinion as was asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's why it's already so reasonably priced then? It's been taken into account already?
> 
> I'll bet all the Burstner 820i owners out there think it's dirt cheap !
Click to expand...

have you any affiliation to the vehicle? seem to be fighting its corner for some reason


----------



## time-traveller

gnscloz said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice to me perhaps squueze him a little more. although sayng that its good spec
> mark
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suggest 'sqeezing him a little more'? Don't you think £36k is a fair price then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi timetraveller. its not bad price but 5 previous owners so 6 in total does it no favours , just my opinion as was asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's why it's already so reasonably priced then? It's been taken into account already?
> 
> I'll bet all the Burstner 820i owners out there think it's dirt cheap !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you any affiliation to the vehicle? seem to be fighting its corner for some reason
Click to expand...

Affiliation to it? Do you mean do I sleep with it? Not at all. But you haven't answered my original question - don't you think £36k is a fair price for a 2004 Burstner 800i ? It's a simple question.

Seems perfectly reasonable to me taking into account what they cost new and the prices that dealers are asking. If it was yours would you be happy to be 'squeezed' for a bit more when you've already knocked off £4k from the asking price? And no - I'm not sleeping with the owner's wife, either ! :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill

Nice van but the double dinnet lay out does the A class no favours at the front and reduces the space normally found in these vans.

Most have a 2 travel seats and a L shape lounge giveing a lot more space but 2 less travel seats.

Rich...


----------



## NeilandDebs

Hi
I have a Burstner 821 registered in 2006. So saying the pictures that are on Ebay are the same layout as my van. I have full timed in her for two years. Problems! Well the E Box was changed by Burstner without any fuss. And that is it. There is the normal things like clearing the u bends in the kitchen sink every 3 months or so. 

Fuel consumption is 23.8mpg. We love the van, the layout makes it a very open and airy . The length is sometimes a problem but when you park up the benefits far out weight the negative. The garage is large and we use it amongst other things as a wardrobe. Bed is comfy. It is well built and warm in the wintre.

My only concern would be why it has had so many owners. It is not the sort of van you would only keep for a year!! 

If you don't get that one I would reccommend that you look around for another 821. At least you will be able to inspect it before you part with you hard earned cash!!

We love our 'Ellie'


----------



## Jezport

RichardnGill said:


> Nice van but the double dinnet lay out does the A class no favours at the front and reduces the space normally found in these vans.
> 
> Most have a 2 travel seats and a L shape lounge giveing a lot more space but 2 less travel seats.
> 
> Rich...


I agree with what you say, but its a swings and roundabout situation, 6 travel seats or l shaped diner.

The 5 previous owners does put me off a bit, I was thinking of paying a round £32 to £33K, as it is near the end of the season ( well that's what dealers told me when I wanted to PX) and with 5 previous owners.

We are also looking at Euromobil 810 and 770HS models amongst others.


----------



## time-traveller

Jezport said:


> RichardnGill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice van but the double dinnet lay out does the A class no favours at the front and reduces the space normally found in these vans.
> 
> Most have a 2 travel seats and a L shape lounge giveing a lot more space but 2 less travel seats.
> 
> Rich...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with what you say, but its a swings and roundabout situation, 6 travel seats or l shaped diner.
> 
> The 5 previous owners does put me off a bit, I was thinking of paying a round £32 to £33K, as it is near the end of the season ( well that's what dealers told me when I wanted to PX) and with 5 previous owners.
> 
> We are also looking at Euromobil 810 and 770HS models amongst others.
Click to expand...

A lot of these big vans are bought by older users who have no use for multiple seat belts but not enough knowledge to realise that dinettes are not the ideal layout just for two. They only find out after they've bought and used it - so, having gained the knowledge first hand they swap it early in its life. And the next person gets carried away by being offered a lovely van with low mileage and a big saving from new and buys it - soon to find out that its not the right layout for him, either ... and so on.
And, of course, some of the previous 5 owners may not actually be the 'users' - one or two may be 'supplying dealers'.

I've always admired the lines of the Burstner A-Class - but other than that I don't know any more about them, apart from what I read on MHF. They seem to be very popular. i don't think I've ever been in one ...


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Time-traveller,

I'll answer your question for you. No I don't think its worth £39K or even £36K and that's ignoring so many previous owners of which I would be warey. 

When you look around at prices especially what dealers are offering in part ex. I'll bet many are right up on their stocking limits - value wise with banks breathing down their necks. 

Part exchange deals are all about a compromise between what profit the dealer can make against what it is worth to the customer. I'll bet in this instance the dealer would still make a profit at £31K

What about all those Dealers offering end of season deals with up to £10K off etc. etc. I would be surprised at any dealer that stated he was doing badly - not good for business. Most are saying they are having a bumper year yet why are so many motorhome and caravan manufacturers cutting back or going under? Answer that


----------



## NeilandDebs

*820*

Jezport
Just one other point. On the Ebay ad it states that it only has two axels. When I bought my 821 the registration document stated two axels. It took ages to get the registration changed to show three axels. They only believed me when I sent pictures of 'Ellie'. I would get the seller to do all the running around to change it to read three.


----------



## time-traveller

Vennwood said:


> Hi Time-traveller,
> 
> I'll answer your question for you. No I don't think its worth £39K or even £36K and that's ignoring so many previous owners of which I would be warey.
> 
> When you look around at prices especially what dealers are offering in part ex. I'll bet many are right up on their stocking limits - value wise with banks breathing down their necks.
> 
> Part exchange deals are all about a compromise between what profit the dealer can make against what it is worth to the customer. I'll bet in this instance the dealer would still make a profit at £31K
> 
> What about all those Dealers offering end of season deals with up to £10K off etc. etc. I would be surprised at any dealer that stated he was doing badly - not good for business. Most are saying they are having a bumper year yet why are so many motorhome and caravan manufacturers cutting back or going under? Answer that


What has your betting that _'many (dealers) are right up on their stocking limits_' got to do with the actual value of a vehicle? It seems to me that you make many presumptions. It is true that many manufacturers have cut back production this year and that new sales are not strong but that is precisely the reason why a shortage of good used motorhomes has developed - the part exchanges are not coming in at the top end of the chain. From what I have observed most dealers stocks of used vans are seriously depleted leading to a hardening of prices. For exactly the same reasons the same has happened to the used car market. And the £10k discounts you refer to are, as far as I can make out, being offered on last years new models that need to be moved.
My local dealer has one of two of these deals on offer but his stocks of used vans are very low because they've been going out faster than they've been coming in. He tells me that he's never been as busy for years.

This is precisely confirmed by what Peter from Johns Cross has been saying all summer.


----------



## Jezport

I agree with what both of you are saying, however I have found that it is the time of the season that has caused dealers to offer poorer PXs and therefore the customers have sold their van privately.


----------



## gnscloz

Jezport said:


> I agree with what both of you are saying, however I have found that it is the time of the season that has caused dealers to offer poorer PXs and therefore the customers have sold their van privately.


what i have found in the last week have been offered about the right price for my van 22 ish against vans 40 -45 k but motorhomes i have been looking at are over valued for example motorhome at dealer 39000 exact van privately 1 mileage to within 260 miles 7000 cheaper one with 5000 more miles 5500 cheaper, the end of season argument dont wash beacause they risk keeping stock over the winter too.


----------



## time-traveller

gnscloz said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with what both of you are saying, however I have found that it is the time of the season that has caused dealers to offer poorer PXs and therefore the customers have sold their van privately.
> 
> 
> 
> what i have found in the last week have been offered about the right price for my van 22 ish against vans 40 -45 k but motorhomes i have been looking at are over valued for example motorhome at dealer 39000 exact van privately 1 mileage to within 260 miles 7000 cheaper one with 5000 more miles 5500 cheaper, the end of season argument dont wash beacause they risk keeping stock over the winter too.
Click to expand...

Well then - ask either of the two sellers you are quoting to take your van
in part exchange for _about the right price for (your) van 22 ish_ and you've cracked it, haven't you?


----------



## gnscloz

time-traveller said:


> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with what both of you are saying, however I have found that it is the time of the season that has caused dealers to offer poorer PXs and therefore the customers have sold their van privately.
> 
> 
> 
> what i have found in the last week have been offered about the right price for my van 22 ish against vans 40 -45 k but motorhomes i have been looking at are over valued for example motorhome at dealer 39000 exact van privately 1 mileage to within 260 miles 7000 cheaper one with 5000 more miles 5500 cheaper, the end of season argument dont wash beacause they risk keeping stock over the winter too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then - ask either of the two sellers you are quoting to take your van
> in part exchange for _about the right price for (your) van 22 ish_ and you've cracked it, haven't you?
Click to expand...

already tried that mate


----------



## Jezport

it seems dealers either bump up their selling price or screw you on the PX


----------



## time-traveller

Jezport said:


> it seems dealers either bump up their selling price or screw you on the PX


Well Jezz - what other type of business do you know of (in the lifestyle of an average citizen) that is prepared to accept your old cast-off items in part exchange for a new one. Ever tried trading in a sofa or a cooker or even a pair of shoes you've only worn once because they're a size too small? :lol:


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Burstner*

Jezport

Having read all the comments, I think, at the end of the day I all depends on how much you are willing to pay for the van.

After all a van is only worth hat someone is willing to pay .


----------



## Jezport

time-traveller said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> it seems dealers either bump up their selling price or screw you on the PX
> 
> 
> 
> Well Jezz - what other type of business do you know of (in the lifestyle of an average citizen) that is prepared to accept your old cast-off items in part exchange for a new one. Ever tried trading in a sofa or a cooker or even a pair of shoes you've only worn once because they're a size too small? :lol:
Click to expand...

You are sounding like they do it as a service to the customer not to make money!


----------



## Vennwood

Jezport said:


> it seems dealers either bump up their selling price or screw you on the PX


Sorry Jezpot I have to correct you on that - it seems dealers bump up their selling price *AND* screw you on the PX


----------



## time-traveller

Jezport said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> it seems dealers either bump up their selling price or screw you on the PX
> 
> 
> 
> Well Jezz - what other type of business do you know of (in the lifestyle of an average citizen) that is prepared to accept your old cast-off items in part exchange for a new one. Ever tried trading in a sofa or a cooker or even a pair of shoes you've only worn once because they're a size too small? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sounding like they do it as a service to the customer not to make money!
Click to expand...

In a way it IS a service, isn't it? And of course, like all businesses. they do it to make money. You wouldn't expect a dealer IN ANYTHING to actively try and make a loss, would you? They can do that accidentally without making an effort! Being in business is a risky business, if you'll excuse the pun, as anyone working for Brown*****s or Disc***r will tell you. The biggest and outwardly most successful companies aren't always what they seem.

But this has nothing to do with the price of tripe ..... :lol:


----------



## time-traveller

Vennwood said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> it seems dealers either bump up their selling price or screw you on the PX
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jezpot I have to correct you on that - it seems dealers bump up their selling price *AND* screw you on the PX
Click to expand...

You don't HAVE to do a deal, do you? The bottom line is that you could always refuse the deal if you feel like that.


----------



## karlb

:argue: :argue: 

anyway back on topic......imo the van is overpriced at 36k for a cash sale it is 5 going on 6 years old, px is a totally different ball game.


----------



## Vennwood

time-traveller said:


> Vennwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> it seems dealers either bump up their selling price or screw you on the PX
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jezpot I have to correct you on that - it seems dealers bump up their selling price *AND* screw you on the PX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't HAVE to do a deal, do you? The bottom line is that you could always refuse the deal if you feel like that.
Click to expand...

Dead right mate - each to their own and we all have an opinion. Mine is simply that I wouldn't pay the asking price or anywhere near asking price for this particular MH. Clearly you think its a bargain so you buy it.

Karlb - I'm with you on this one


----------



## Jezport

time-traveller said:


> Vennwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> it seems dealers either bump up their selling price or screw you on the PX
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jezpot I have to correct you on that - it seems dealers bump up their selling price *AND* screw you on the PX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't HAVE to do a deal, do you? The bottom line is that you could always refuse the deal if you feel like that.
Click to expand...

Yes thats what I have done, I sold my van privately for what it is worth. The buyer got a better deal than buying it trade. He probably saved around £2500 and I saved having to pay over the odds at a dealer.


----------



## Jezport

karlb said:


> :argue: :argue:
> 
> anyway back on topic......imo the van is overpriced at 36k for a cash sale it is 5 going on 6 years old, px is a totally different ball game.


I think you may be correct, I may go over to view it next week, but I am unsure if the layout is for me anyhow as I am still considering a rear lounge as an option.


----------



## sweetie

After nearly 6 years of owning a euramobil contura and nearly 2 years with a burstner the euramobil quality was far superior. At the time we could not stretch to a new euramobil but we wish we had bought a secondhand 810 or 770
I would also worry why 5 owners in 5 years (maybe a friday afternoon van)
Hope you soon find what suits you best.
Steve


----------

